# Knitted Hand Towels I do using Lily Sugar & Creme 100% cotton



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the combo, very nice. I just pm'd you for the pattern!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I can see what you mean they are lovely


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Pattern using 4.5mm needles


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Such a pretty pattern. I sent you a pm for the pattern. Excited to begin!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I download but cant open.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Pattern is upside down.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

That’s a lovely sunny yellow towel, thank you for posting the pattern as well.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like your towel. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I am so glad you all like the towel, they only take about 3/4 of a ball of yarn too!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work. :sm24:


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Bren100 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love this - thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

They are lovely. Thank you for your offer of the pattern, I would love to have it and will PM you.


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

Wonderful towel, thanks for the pattern is one ball of Sugar'nCream enough to make one towel?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this! Great pattern - especially for gift giving! Could you please tell us what size needles you used? I did not see the needle size listed on the pattern?


----------



## 2knitor2knot (Nov 22, 2017)

One of the nicest knitted towels I've seen. Thank you for posting a copy of the pattern.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

The pattern calls for 4.5mm knitting needles which is a U.S. size 7.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your towels are lovely, some of the nicest I have seen


----------



## Oldlacer55 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for this pattern...I will pass it on to a friend who knits for the craft shop at her retirement apts.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

julianaS said:


> The pattern calls for 4.5mm knitting needles which is a U.S. size 7.


Thank you! :sm01:


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks for all the help getting the pattern, appreciate it.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


Hi all to those I have sent the pattern to, only work down to where it says "work to 26cm", the last bit about the plain line is a mistake. Anyway you will know what I mean when you get to it. Enjoy!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


Hi all, I have re-typed the pattern, nothing changed except I noticed I had 101.1/4" - should be 10.4" or 26cm for length of bottom piece of towel. Then start the Topper. Cheers!


----------



## mhammett (Oct 5, 2012)

I used “I Love This Cotton” from Hobby Lobby. Much superior to Lily Sugar and Cream, my humble opinion.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea...lovely work! :sm24:


----------



## mommabear63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Thanks so much for posting the pattern!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

julianaS said:


> Wonderful towel, thanks for the pattern is one ball of Sugar'nCream enough to make one towel?


Yes julianaS, only about 3/4 of a ball and so quick! enjoy :sm01:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mhammett said:


> I used "I Love This Cotton" from Hobby Lobby. Much superior to Lily Sugar and Cream, my humble opinion.


I will have to try that yarn mhammett, thanks for the tip. Enjoy the day!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I am knitting it and it is different from the photo that you showed. Something is not working right.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

knotlinda said:


> I am knitting it and it is different from the photo that you showed. Something is not working right.


omg don't tell me I put wrong picture up. I made all these different patterns, I am so sorry!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


Hi KPers it has been brought to my attention that the pattern is not the same as in the Yellow Towel Pattern. I also made these other patterns, so sorry :sm12:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Hands2Help said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! Great pattern - especially for gift giving! Could you please tell us what size needles you used? I did not see the needle size listed on the pattern?


Hi Hands2Help use a size 4.5mm or US7
Cheers!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you. That is the pattern that I have gotten from your pattern. (The white hand towel picture.)


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you. That is the pattern that I have gotten from your pattern. (The white hand towel picture.)


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

shockey said:


> Hi Hands2Help use a size 4.5mm or US7
> Cheers!


Thank you! Since the pattern you posted was for the "white" towel......will you also be posting your pattern for the "yellow" towel in the original picture you posted? The "blue" towel is beautiful also.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Very nice!


ditto :sm02:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

yes I will do it today, so sorry for the confusion everyone.


----------



## mommabear63 (Feb 23, 2013)

No problem at all! Just really appreciate you posting and sharing your patterns. They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


To all those KPers I confused here are the patterns for the other colours. The Topper patterns are all the same. My apologies, between the bottom of the towel and the Topper I may have added a row, these are only 2 patterns I can find.
Again, my apologies for the confusion!
Hey, after all that KPers let me know what you think about your little towels once finished.
Regards
Sue


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

shockey said:


> To all those KPers I confused here are the patterns for the other colours. The Topper patterns are all the same. My apologies, between the bottom of the towel and the Topper I may have added a row, these are only 2 patterns I can find.
> Again, my apologies for the confusion!
> Hey, after all that KPers let me know what you think about your little towels once finished.
> Regards
> Sue


Thanks Sue! You're a gem! I always like to have a few extra little gifts made up & wrapped to give to unexpected 'drop-ins' at Christmas time! Scarves/Hats for the fellows - Hats/Mittens for the kids - Kitchen towels/dishcloths and fingerless mitts for the ladies! Something small, useful, inexpensive and quick to make!


----------



## 616elaine (Nov 3, 2011)

I really like this hand towel. Would appreciate it if you could email the pattern to me, since I don't know
what "pm" means. My email address is: [email protected] Thank you very much. Elaine


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

616elaine said:


> I really like this hand towel. Would appreciate it if you could email the pattern to me, since I don't know
> what "pm" means. My email address is: [email protected] Thank you very much. Elaine


Hi there 616elaine the patterns are posted on this blog. Have a lovely day!
Regards
Sue


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

616elaine said:


> I really like this hand towel. Would appreciate it if you could email the pattern to me, since I don't know
> what "pm" means. My email address is: [email protected] Thank you very much. Elaine


You should not give out your email address on a public forum. PM means private message. If you click on the person's name, you will get a screen where you can send them a private message.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

They are lovely, what a nice gift!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

julianaS said:


> Wonderful towel, thanks for the pattern is one ball of Sugar'nCream enough to make one towel?


yes julianaS only takes 3/4 of a ball. Cheers!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


Hi KPers how are you all going with the little towels? please give me some feedback, bad or good, thanks!!!


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am making the white towel. I think I will use the same pattern and a smaller needle to make a matching dishcloth. Thank you for these patterns.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

catladybug8355 said:


> I am making the white towel. I think I will use the same pattern and a smaller needle to make a matching dishcloth. Thank you for these patterns.


fabulous catladybug8355, have a lovely Christmas and all the best for 2018!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I think these are very popular. I make long ones, great back scratchers and foot scrubbers!


----------



## Tahira Kathleen (Jul 1, 2016)

I read through the downloads and it doesn't seem to be the instructions for the solid yellow towel. This is the one I'd like to make. Thank you.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Tahira Kathleen said:


> I read through the downloads and it doesn't seem to be the instructions for the solid yellow towel. This is the one I'd like to make. Thank you.


Here you go Tahira Kathleen, I have headed it Blue Towel with Topper but I made it in Yellow.
Enjoy, I have another one on the needles as we speak!
Sue


----------



## AriannaJ62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## tagaff (May 8, 2011)

shockey said:


> I love making these towels, just so simple and in such high demand from my friends, pm me if you want the pattern, I combined a dishcloth pattern and a topper pattern, they are gorgeous!


----------



## tagaff (May 8, 2011)

I love this hanging dish towel and wonder if you could send to me please? it is beautiful! thank you [email protected]


----------

